# How many 5 gal. buckets of sand for a 125 gal aquarium?



## jd_7655 (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm wondering how many 5 gal buckets of sand it will take for my 125 gallon aquarium? I have 2 buckets so far. I don't have the tank yet but I'd like to get more sand before I get it. Tank measures 72"x18".

I know most people get thier sand or gravel in bags. The two buckets I have so far equil 120lbs. So it would be x6 20lb bags.

Any help would be great.


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

I like a thin layer. It keeps build ups down and no gas pockets. I say 1 bucket. Sit back and watch the tank for a month. If you want you can add more later. 1 scoop at a time. Good Luck.


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

I believe for biological filtration purposes, it is recommended that you use 1-2 lbs. per gallon


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

148 pounds for a 2" bed.
Bottom of the page.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

I used about 75 pounds in my 125 and it's just over an inch deep.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Just remember whatever you put in the tank will take up floor space and you won't need as much sand. 2 full buckets is more than I used for my 125. I used 2 50lbs bags of sand, each bag nearly filled a 5g bucket. I have a lot of large rocks, my sand layer is 2-4" depending on how the mubuna move it around.


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

I use about 1 bucket on my 125's.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

I used a 50lb bag on my 125g, but it is a pretty thin layer of sand, approximatly one inch.

Thanks,
matt


----------

